# What is the difference between ADA and Do!Aqua Wood Cabinets?



## Naultinus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone know what the difference is between the Do!Aqua and ADA wood cabinets? The Do!Aqua ones are far cheaper than ADA but they both look the same. The only difference I could see was that the ADA Mini cabinet has two holes to the left side of the stand for the filter tubes. But apart from that, why is one so much more expensive than the other?
ADA cabinets: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?...t=20a&page=2&zenid=atc9e05np2b5amts9fg198d2l3
Do!Aqua Cabinets: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65_70

Just scroll down the pages and you'll see the cabinets.

Joe.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

DoAqua is ADA's entry level line of products so there could be a difference in the quality of materials or construction or there could be no difference and it's just pricing based on the market they're after. The easiest thing would be to call AFA or ADG and ask.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You can't get the ADA silver color in the Do!Aqua cabinet. It's possible that the Do!Aqua cabinets are painted instead of laminated, but I don't know that. Just guessing. You'd have to ask a retailer.

Also, looks like AFA really changed their website!


----------



## Naultinus (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool thanks guys


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

about $300 for the same cabinet is the difference


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 3, 2011)

doubleott05 said:


> about $300 for the same cabinet is the difference


heretic! wait til niko reads this, oh brother


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

But it's really NOT the same thing....

I think ADA cabinets (the wood ones anyway) are overpriced but saying it is the same as the Do!aqua cabinet is misleading.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I sent aqua forest an email, but haven't got a response. As far as I can tell, the paint option is the main difference.


----------

